# Looking for work



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

Hi all,

Anyone that can assist me with a new job search that I can forward my CV to? Or any boffins on LinkedIn that are willing to assist me to get a kick-ass profile set up? Preferably in the Vaal or Jhb area. 

I know this is a long shot, but just maybe someone can assist.

Thanks for reading

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/3/21)

I have recently updated my LinkedIn profile after leaving it stagnant for 3-4 years. They have really laid it out well (in terms of what is required) and isn't that difficult to navigate. 

I don't mind giving you a hand with it if you need but it should be easy enough to add all your experience and qualifications, the rest will come easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have recently updated my LinkedIn profile after leaving it stagnant for 3-4 years. They have really laid it out well (in terms of what is required) and isn't that difficult to navigate.
> 
> I don't mind giving you a hand with it if you need but it should be easy enough to add all your experience and qualifications, the rest will come easily.



For some reason I'm having trouble navigating the layout. Must be a bit dumb, lol. Then again, I don't even know all the Facebook features. I'll get payment done on the Premium service first and the if I need help, I'll be sure to give you a shout. If that's okay? 
Of course I'll be moe than happy to compensate anyone for their time.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> For some reason I'm having trouble navigating the layout. Must be a bit dumb, lol. Then again, I don't even know all the Facebook features. I'll get payment done on the Premium service first and the if I need help, I'll be sure to give you a shout. If that's okay?
> Of course I'll be moe than happy to compensate anyone for their time.



No need for premium right now. Complete your profile and take it form there. It's actually quit simple from the app too. 

Drop me a DM with your number and I'd be happy to help you on WhatsApp/Telegram!


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> No need for premium right now. Complete your profile and take it form there. It's actually quit simple from the app too.
> 
> Drop me a DM with your number and I'd be happy to help you on WhatsApp/Telegram!



Will do as soon as I get a gap. Thanks a bunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------

